# New: 1154 - Banjo Kazooie Gruntys Revenge (U)



## shaunj66 (Sep 11, 2003)

*1154 - Banjo Kazooie Gruntys Revenge USA 64Mbits (Venom)*







Save Type: EEprom

*Use Visualboy Advance 1.7 beta to resolve the ARM mode error.*


----------



## Akoji (Sep 11, 2003)

Cool ! banjo! first post lol!

i hpe it will be as cool that the first lol!


----------



## BuffPipes (Sep 11, 2003)

Holy Testicle Batman! It's here! Cant' wait to try it out!

-Manager Automated System Test Exchange, Relay Balanced Access Transport Exchange!


----------



## Gamer (Sep 11, 2003)

Wow, great game!! i can't wait to play it, but i think i'll wait until tomorrow, everyone is searching for it now


----------



## kenshearhart (Sep 11, 2003)

Alright, but I cant get the download to work quite right.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 11, 2003)

*jumpman17 jumps up and down.
*jumpman17 does a little dance.
*jumpman17 realizes he looks like an idiot.
*jumpman17 runs of to download.


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Sep 11, 2003)

I hope that ??Mb will be 32.....if not at least not 128.


----------



## blue99 (Sep 11, 2003)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 11 2003 said:


> *jumpman17 jumps up and down.
> *jumpman17 does a little dance.
> *jumpman17 realizes he looks like an idiot.
> *jumpman17 runs of to download.


lol

*dj_blue99 screams*
*dj_blue99 does a little breakdance*
*dj_blue99 realizes he broke his leg*
*dj_blue99 calls 911*
*dj_blue99 is in a coma*
*dj_blue99 downloads the game*


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 11, 2003)

FYI there is trouble emulating this release using Visualboy Advance.


----------



## Tigerbite (Sep 11, 2003)

i wish i was unbanned from gbatemp so i could download it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but this probably isn't the place to talk about that now is it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[edit]

*Sends get well card to dj_blue99*

=p


----------



## Littel_Devill (Sep 11, 2003)

This game rocks !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerbite (Sep 11, 2003)

Unsupported Arm Mode 00
hmm...anyone know how to fix that problem?


----------



## AutoPrime (Sep 11, 2003)

nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad i have a flash cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit* 
i have vba 1.5a and it works...hope this helps

*edit 2**
nevermind..it doesnt work


----------



## Tigerbite (Sep 11, 2003)

hehe, the first post explains a lot now


----------



## kutabare (Sep 11, 2003)

QUOTE(The Hornet @ Sep 11 2003 said:


> Unsupported Arm Mode 00
> hmm...anyone know how to fix that problem?


Get a Flash Cart you LAME EMU KIDDIE!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## Gamer (Sep 11, 2003)

i don't have enough money to buy the game or to buy a flashcart, i prefer to buy GC games... thats why i play with emu!!


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 11, 2003)

is really good this game ????i played it on my n64 but... for gba.....


----------



## johnnyafc (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks Superb!

Unsupported ARM Mode at 00" - least its legs are ok


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 11, 2003)

OMG Argh! I've been waiting so long for this game! Won't be able to download it till tomorrow though...


----------



## Tigerbite (Sep 11, 2003)

QUOTE(kutabare @ Sep 11 2003 said:


> QUOTE(The Hornet @ Sep 11 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Unsupported Arm Mode 00
> ...


Me is anti-piracy!!!! me not playing or downloading it! my friend wanted me 
to tell him how to fix it, and i didn't know so i wanted to c if yall knew


----------



## Disturbed1 (Sep 11, 2003)

Pretty good graphics, easy control setup and good gameplay. Overall i'd say this is a great game, something to fill in the spots between more serious games like ffta and such (although i dont have too much spare time for this right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) back to gameboy


----------



## Fonut (Sep 11, 2003)

Do you get those unimplemented opcode errors too? I tried it on vba 0.8 and it gives some unimplemented errors.

Link vba 0.8:

right klick and rename to .exe

http://fonut2k.tripod.com/vba.jpg


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 11, 2003)

QUOTE(The Hornet @ Sep 11 2003 said:


> Me is anti-piracy!!!! me not playing or downloading it! my friend wanted me
> to tell him how to fix it, and i didn't know so i wanted to c if yall knew


I don't want this topic locked but surely you implied that you wanted to download the rom in your first post of this topic...yeah a real anti pirate gamer, lmao. What a loser.


----------



## ultim (Sep 11, 2003)

weeee
this betta be good!


----------



## Octavious (Sep 11, 2003)

buff, i am the only one who gets thos little diddys you put at the bottom of your posts! lol
hope it is good...

~Octavious


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2003)

works great on my ez fa cart prolly one of the best platformers on the gba still gotta figure out the controls i can jump so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the voices are hella annoying :/


----------



## X-Gamer (Sep 11, 2003)

So the rom's finally out. Too bad it can't be played on the VBA properly. Is it possible that the rom's corrupted or anything? It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Saria (Sep 11, 2003)

Dont worry about it - Forgotten's mailbox is probably flooded with emails about it... and no doubt he will be working on a fix if it really is the VBA

But then again it might be the rom - time will tell if another gets dumped or not....


----------



## Goalie6345 (Sep 11, 2003)

finally!  I have been wating for this game for over 2 years, yay


----------



## Magus (Sep 11, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Sep 11 2003 said:


> So the rom's finally out. Too bad it can't be played on the VBA properly. Is it possible that the rom's corrupted or anything? It wouldn't be the first time.


if it was corrupted it wasn't going to work with flash linker...


----------



## MrMister (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Goalie6345 @ Sep 11 2003 said:


> finally!Â I have been wating for this game for over 2 years, yay








 Huh? This game is obviously one of those crappy GBA sequels.


----------



## lum (Sep 12, 2003)

first rare game since rare left nintendo- cube!

this is made by rare rite?


----------



## ssj3kodakon (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow first FFTA and now this! Have not downloaded it yet and I heard about the annoying voices. To all those people who have played it. What would you rate it on a scale of 1 to 10

P.S. I can not wait for CIMA:The Enemy to be released


----------



## ditto_n (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Octavious @ Sep 11 2003 said:


> buff, i am the only one who gets thos little diddys you put at the bottom of your posts! lol
> hope it is good...
> 
> ~Octavious


Nope, we all know he whacks it 5 times aday, dont worry about it.

~"Bugs Use Four Free Ipods" Said George A. Yeller~


----------



## Pongo (Sep 12, 2003)

I liked the Banjo games on N64, so I'm definately gonna get this one.


----------



## salv (Sep 12, 2003)

looks cool... cant wait to download it. i liked the n64 ones they were fun and yet... strange...


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Octavious @ Sep 11 2003 said:


> buff, i am the only one who gets thos little diddys you put at the bottom of your posts! lol
> hope it is good...
> 
> ~Octavious


Nah, I noticed them too.

-Wet Oily Wallruses Chatting Only During Evening-


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Sep 12, 2003)

"Huh? This game is obviously one of those crappy GBA sequels."

Those "Crappy GBA Sequels" you refer to are usually just hacked-down ports of their Big Console brethren (Rayman 3, Splinter Cell...etc)-- Banjo Kazooie, though, is not one of those games. 

And tsk, judging a game before you even play it. Of course, I wouldn't expect any less from this place, you all think that you can get a good lasting impression of a game after only 20 seconds of playing it.

"Wow! Mario Jumped! I love this game so much I want to have sex with it!"

"Ugh. This game doesn't look like a PS2 game. Forget the gameplay, I'm trashing it!"

Psssshhhh.


----------



## Maks (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm gonna download it but Caffe says it looks bad (we're at school) so I'l get it when I get home


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Sep 12, 2003)

graphics look good
but does not look to promising
im going to try it out


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 12, 2003)

ahhahaha , people who download roms and dotn pay for there games eventually becaem greede and take their games for granted, they become spoilt like half the wankalots in this town , you boys need to straighten up and stop tellign everythign is shit..thats all anyone wasnt to do..who give a shit what you think ? you wouldnt know whats good ..if ahhhh your arse was on fire..(soem kidn of witty saying)


----------



## daremito (Sep 12, 2003)

Can't wait to play this game


----------



## DarkNataku (Sep 12, 2003)

Hopefully the problem will be fixed so I can check it out soon...


----------



## Opium (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm grabbing this right now!! Great I just came home form school and I have all weekends to play it!!
It works fine on flash cards right?


----------



## jimo (Sep 12, 2003)

it seems so


----------



## DjFIL (Sep 12, 2003)

i declare this the best platformeradventure game i've played yet!

best looking, fun story, fun gameplay, just really fun... i like it.

ps... bamboo: i dislike the audio clip embeded in your animated lil thingie... it freaked me out hearing audio come from my speakers when i was on a msg board.  just my personal opinion, no offence intended.


----------



## Hagakure (Sep 12, 2003)

I Try It on my flash2advance cart... it work's but DON'T SAVE... lock up on the screen " Please wait..."

any help???


----------



## AutoPrime (Sep 12, 2003)

u have to sram patch it...use the eeprom patch  setting on fatv8


----------



## gba2002 (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh my god its finnal here. its times like these i wish i had a flash cart and im getting one soon but i can't wait to buy this game in aust. I can't wait.


----------



## BrunyeeUK (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(BuffPipes @ Sep 11 2003 said:


> Holy Testicle Batman! It's here! Cant' wait to try it out!
> 
> -Manager Automated System Test Exchange, Relay Balanced Access Transport Exchange!


Thats not how you spell it! its:-

- Manager Automated System Test Underun, Relay Balanced Access Transport Exchange!


----------



## Opium (Sep 12, 2003)

hmm, i'm stuck right near the beginning, I can't get into and doors or caves, I walk upto the opening but i can't get in. Anyone help me? It' slike there is an invisble wall not letting me through.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Sep 12, 2003)

@The Hornet

Well, the point is not about "be or not to be" (/me whit a skull in the hand) a lame. Just be honest whit u and whit the others: the one who bought a flashcard is for flash game images, commercial or not. Having a flashcard is this also. I think that the 60% of flashcard owners plays only commercial games. As for me, i use it in both ways (for my proggies tests and for playn'games), just to be clean. So if u can get a flashcard, get it and be a part of those 60%....but keep in mind that is good and is right to use rom images only for testing. if u like a game, do the same thing that the others do, buy the original one.

regards,
GbaDoctor

-no piracy, more fun.-


----------



## hulkamaniak (Sep 12, 2003)

i know there is no rom requesting, but can someone please give a link


----------



## Maks (Sep 12, 2003)

best gba game ever! It sorta looks like the Banjo sprite is cel shaded.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't rate the game yet.


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 12, 2003)

yes the soudn is annoying


----------



## Maks (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i know there is no rom requesting, but can someone please give a link


 If you know why are you aking


----------



## cohen (Sep 12, 2003)

working on dreamgba tng 0.9 
but crappy graphics


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 12, 2003)

Flash Cart is a illegal and not licensed by Nintendo. So no recommend for it. Later!


----------



## GbaDoctor (Sep 12, 2003)

@Rockmangames

Flashcards r not illegal (i know for sure that r simply back/dev. tools, but probably in some states r forbidden) and r not licensed or endorced by nintendo. Officially, flashcards r a piece of the "developing tools" family. The use of those is another history. Hope it helps.

regards
GbaDoctor


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 12, 2003)

This game sucks a lot !!!!!!!!


----------



## Saria (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Vizenzo @ Sep 12 2003 said:


> This game sucks a lot !!!!!!!!


can you elaborate please?


----------



## jeffkong (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Sep 12 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Vizenzo @ Sep 12 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > This game sucks a lot !!!!!!!!
> ...


Didn't you hear him? He said *A LOT*


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 12, 2003)

elaborate ?? sorry but i dont understand what do you like to mean..... im spanish


----------



## Saria (Sep 12, 2003)

yeah how does it suck tho.... gameplay, graphics, what....

Vizenzo... In what way does the game suck - explain why it sucks please?


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 12, 2003)

gameplay good ok .... graphics good ok.... but the action and the play..... is bad i dont like this kiddy games


----------



## Saria (Sep 12, 2003)

ok that clears it up ... gracias


----------



## CharlieF (Sep 12, 2003)

Sounds like, looks like, and plays like the first two N64 games.  I've seen three different levels (of six ... I believe) and enjoyed every minute of it.  Based on how quickly I've gotten to this point, I can't imagine it will be a very long game.  There really is no challenge to the gameplay, but I think you will like it if you liked the N64 games.  The nostalgia factor gives this one a big boost!


----------



## Koekie (Sep 12, 2003)

those graphics look very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it's good


----------



## Azumith (Sep 12, 2003)

It's a real shame some people (such as me) can't play the game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see a patch has yet to be released. Will there be one? or will we just have to buy a flashcart? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the other hand, the game looks really good fun. Hope you guys with flashcarts are having a good time.


----------



## DjFIL (Sep 12, 2003)

Opium... i got stuck there too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but here's the answer.  see that golden puzzle piece button like thingie infront of the door in middle of the platform?  do your smash attack thingie (button "b") right on the button... it smashes the button and presto... the door opens, and your adventure resumes.

Back to my opinion on the game.  Yeah it's a kids game... but hey... welcome to the world of nintendo, most of their products are kids games.  But anyway... this game rocks!  i'm at this silly lil "sheep lureingfishing" game.  tried it a couple times last night... and didn't pass it... so i quit.  I'll try again today.  But this game is awesome!  Lots of fun.  Best adventure/platformer yet!

On a side note... because of this game I decided to get DKC downloaded, cause i actualy never tried it before cause i knew it was pretty much an exact SNES port.  It is just that... but it's quite fun.  except it's a very picky game (when you jump, attack, etc have to be very precise) and makes it kinda frusterating.

anyway... this concludes my post.


----------



## The-Jim (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Sep 12 2003 said:


> yes the soudn is annoying


Then why not remove it?


----------



## [w] (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(GbaDoctor @ Sep 12 2003 said:


> @Rockmangames
> 
> Flashcards r not illegal (i know for sure that r simply back/dev. tools, but probably in some states r forbidden) and r not licensed or endorced by nintendo. Officially, flashcards r a piece of the "developing tools" family. The use of those is another history. Hope it helps.
> 
> ...


actually most official game developers use flash2advance or similar too instead of the official nintendo flashcards, as they are just way too overpriced and crappy!


----------



## Azumith (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE([w) said:
			
		

> ,Sep 12 2003, 06:06 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo sell their own flashcards? then how comes there're going round telling people that these things are illegal? has Nintendo lost it's mind or something?!


----------



## admiraljonb (Sep 12, 2003)

Has anybody found an emulator that it works on yet?


----------



## Azumith (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(admiraljonb @ Sep 12 2003 said:


> Has anybody found an emulator that it works on yet?


If we did, do you think we'd have posted it on the frontpage or something? no offence, but *please* think the obvious.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 12, 2003)

I played 3 levels now and have had enough. I don't like it but it is a good quality game.

7/10


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 12, 2003)

Flash cards are not illegal...however what you decide to put on them is a different matter.

Yes there are official Nintendo flash cards, but they are expensive and only available to developers...the likelyhood of a small developer having one is nil so they just buy commercial flash carts instead.


As for BK I havn't played it yet (flashing now) but it looks like a decent game. The overhead view is a change from every side scroller we've had to endure...I hope jumps aren't too hard though. The game probably has gameplay almost identical to the previous two games...that isn't a bad thing but I hope there is some originality in there and also not as much backtracking as Banjo Tooie had.


----------



## glassCity (Sep 12, 2003)

I've been informed that the game will run on the RascalBoy Emu.  I haven't tested the truth of this. Maybe one of you can. I'm takin my ass to sleep.


----------



## Azumith (Sep 12, 2003)

That emu resets the game after I press any one of the controls, and is seriously gitchly. The chance of BK working on this emulator is practicly zilch.


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 12, 2003)

I try to play again .... but i think the same... suck suck suck


----------



## DjFIL (Sep 12, 2003)

darkforce... i agree about it being a top over view instead of a side scroller... it works really well in this game (maybe the first GBA exclusive mario game will be like this?).  And jumping works just fine... even though i must admit without actualy trying some jumps, it's hard to tell if you can jump high enough to make the next plateau... but i havn't had any issues of attempting a distance jump and not making it and falling (unless i was expecting to fall down a level or in to water.  and I must say the underwater idea is interesting... and works just fine in my opinion.

in my opinion, for what this game is (an adventure/platformer) it's the best one available on the GBA and i'll probably actualy play it until the end... unless i get stuck and frusterated, which i hope not.


----------



## subanark (Sep 12, 2003)

Gosh... I made a simple fix to vba

http://www.freehomepages.com/subanark/Visu...lBoyAdvance.exe

In GBA.cpp function:
void CPUSwitchMode(int mode, bool saveState, bool breakLoop)

added line to beggining of function
if(mode == 0x00) return;

This is a debug version so it might run a bit slow on slower computers. Also Png image saving doesn't work (I couldn't get everything to compile, blame Visual studio.net)


----------



## subanark (Sep 12, 2003)

Link does not work if clicked... copy and paste it into your browser address bar


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Sep 12, 2003)

So you hate the game because it's too kiddy?


----------



## Azumith (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(subanark @ Sep 12 2003 said:


> Gosh... I made a simple fix to vba
> 
> http://www.freehomepages.com/subanark/Visu...lBoyAdvance.exe
> 
> ...


You are the greatest! I thank you so much for letting us finally play this game!


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Sep 12, 2003)

It works pretty well. There's a little slowdown whenever someone starts speaking (I assume that's where the Arm00 errors are coming from), but it plays just great. Thanks alot!


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 12, 2003)

No no no i dont hate because i think that the game is very kiddy..... only i think that is a shit...  if the game is good.. there is no problem for me which is about cartoon... adult..etc......


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Sep 12, 2003)

You're a bigger wuss for forcing yourself not to play the game than you would be for playing it.


----------



## fredfred (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi subnark,

Something curious about the URL of your first post which caught me about for at least 10seconds?

The "a" in "Visual" appears as "..."? So when you cut/paste to browser it won't work

The correct URL is:

www.freehomepages.com/subanark/VisualBoyAdvance.exe

Anyway...Well done and thanks for sorting this. I wonder if Forgotten is also working up a fix?


----------



## subanark (Sep 12, 2003)

If you right-click and choose copy Shortcut it works.
Anyways the reason that VBA did not work is that it did not completly ignore the invaild arm mode set. A real gba would just ignore this command VBA changed arm mode and warned the user that it was invalid as far as I can tell.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2003)

how do i beat the science dude boss in the farm after i teleport


----------



## CharlieF (Sep 12, 2003)

Hit him repeatedly until he dies.  No ... really.  You can either roll into him or hit him with your "purse."


----------



## souris (Sep 12, 2003)

tanks a lot


----------



## Matsuyama (Sep 12, 2003)

. . . 

. . Quite immpresive, subanark. Although the gameplay is a bit slow on my computer, I still enjoy it. Hopefully a fix will be made and I can run it at full speed. . How I hate my computer. . . .


----------



## Magus (Sep 12, 2003)

it runs on half speed on my pc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it run normal on my brother pc!


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 12, 2003)

Im waiting the english version of boktai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is a really good game friends


----------



## Saria (Sep 12, 2003)

Not too be a spoilsport...

but could those wanting gameplay assistance please use the Help thread for that - those without a FlashLinker cant play it yet, and at this rate everyone will know how to complete the game before they have had a chance to play it.

So please use the Help thread for Banjo Kazooie Grunty's Revenge Gameplay tips ect ....

I thank you


----------



## Angelical_1 (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Vizenzo @ Sep 12 2003 said:


> Im waiting the english version of boktai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What relevence is this with the thread's topic?


----------



## THE FROZEN (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the fix, you sure helped me, i owe you one


BTW

I agree with Blaze again, you people are judging the book by it's cover and the first page


----------



## -Sir ReBoRn- (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Sep 13 2003 said:


> Not too be a spoilsport...
> 
> but could those wanting gameplay assistance please use the Help thread for that - those without a FlashLinker cant play it yet, and at this rate everyone will know how to complete the game before they have had a chance to play it.
> 
> ...


you can play it .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




' a fix was already posted in this forum .....


----------



## X-Gamer (Sep 12, 2003)

Angelical 1- I think he just want to divert our attention to some other games than this one which he thinks it sucks. I still haven't played it so I really don't know if Banjo-Kazooie is good or not but I plan to try it this week-end using the patch mentioned earlier. I just hope it will make the game work.


----------



## Saria (Sep 12, 2003)

QUOTE(-Sir ReBoRn- @ Sep 12 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Saria @ Sep 13 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Not too be a spoilsport...
> ...


Yeah I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But still help thread is for gameplay help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad they kept the Banjo voices in - brings back fond memories.


----------



## Doppy (Sep 13, 2003)

The link says:

404 Error 

File Not Found 

The requested URL was not found on this server.

What do I do?


----------



## Saria (Sep 13, 2003)

Copy the shortcut into your browser and then click GO


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Sep 13, 2003)

Impressions after two or three hours of gameplay:

Wow. This game is pretty damn good -- normally I loathe isometric games; but this proves that when done right, Isometric is pretty cool.  

It plays out alot like a toned-down version of the Nintendo 64 games. I say toned down because the original Banjo Kazooie for me was a little confusing on trying to show me where to go next -- not so with this game. 

The only problem I see is that in the original BK games, getting 100 notes and all five Jinjos in a level often required you to leave the level and then come back at a later time once Bottles taught you a few new moves -- in the three levels I've played I was able to nab all 100 notes and the 5 Jinjos on the first run. 

Music and sound effects, while toned down from their N64 versions, are all here. Levels are expansive and non-linear, you can tackle them any way you like in any order you like, just like the Nintendo 64 games. Also sprinkled about this game are of course hints at Rare's lovely sense of humor ("Mother Clucker". Mhm.) and Kazooie still has her attitude, as always. 

Graphics aren't eyepopping but they get the job done: Animation is smooth enough, and colors are pretty abundant. 

The game feels short. I remember it would take people forever to track down every note and every jiggy in Banjo Kazooie, but this feels like it has maybe 4 or 5 levels -- and while very big, taking 30+ minutes to complete alot of the time, being able to land all Jinjos and Notes on the first run really sucks gameplay time down.

Either way -- if you're a fan of Banjo Kazooie, this game nails the feel, style, and gameplay right on the moneymaker. You would be a fool to miss a gaming experience this polished.

Edit: I just checked, I've barely been playing a little over an hour. Wow.  Feels like so much longer.


----------



## whatgives (Sep 13, 2003)

been waiting for this for so long! and its my bday today!


----------



## THE FROZEN (Sep 13, 2003)

darn! i agree with blaze AGAIN, is this a curse or what?


----------



## Saria (Sep 13, 2003)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Angelical_1 (Sep 13, 2003)

I tried to get into this game, but it reminds me too much of spyro. The speech also got on my nerves.. oh well, back to Gem Smashers I go. (no sarcastic comments please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

btw, X-Gamer, the patch you refer to is actually a modified (unofficial) version of VBA. Have a great weekend.

Kind Regards Angelical_1


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Sep 13, 2003)

I dunno. Spyro sucked, though. Sprites were too big and levels were confusing and dull - it was the same pattern over and over and over again with elevation changes. And you were always on some kind of island.


----------



## jadaramiro (Sep 13, 2003)

QUOTE(subanark @ Sep 12 2003 said:


> Gosh... I made a simple fix to vba
> 
> http://www.freehomepages.com/subanark/Visu...lBoyAdvance.exe
> 
> ...


thx a lot man


----------



## X-Gamer (Sep 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Angelical_1 @ Sep 13 2003 said:


> btw, X-Gamer, the patch you refer to is actually a modified (unofficial) version of VBA. Have a great weekend.


Yeah, I noticed after I downloaded it. I'll just try it to see how that game works and hope that Forgotten will be able to fix the problem on his next version.
And a nice week-end to you as well.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Sep 13, 2003)

This game really isn't a bad game for a prequal to a N64 game.


----------



## cityson (Sep 13, 2003)

Another good thing about Xbox-Gba. I had no problem running this game there.


----------



## Angelical_1 (Sep 13, 2003)

QUOTE(cityson @ Sep 13 2003 said:


> Another good thing about Xbox-Gba. I had no problem running this game there.


Somewhat disjointed from this topic. Please use the appropriate forum.

Kind Regards Angelical_1


----------



## blue99 (Sep 13, 2003)

This game is fun! I downloaded it!

"It makes my testicles wanna drop off. UH-OH Speak of the devil. Two Devils"- Quagmire


----------



## Saria (Sep 13, 2003)

Impressions:

Game runs very smooth considering the attention to detail in this game
Nice to see some old characters popping up, 'voices' are near enough spot on.
I have just entered the second area (first area is pretty big - lots of sub area's to explore) 
Banjo Kazooie was always about collecting things and this one is no different.
The top down view makes things easier to spot so you wont be looking too hard for all the music notes

For the majority this might be completed in one sitting - not sure about replay value - but knowing Rare, they like to polish their games and no doubt there will be something to make this replayable.

This game brings back fond memories - From the jolly music of Spiral Mountain to the whacky voices of Banjo and Grunty (my two favorites)
Most will say its kiddie... but underneath that kiddieness your presented with a pretty game, highly playable and kinda addictive also...
but thats just me - I know i was very addicted to the Original version - played nonstop until I completed it

For the sceptics - give it a whirl before you diss it - it might grow on you


----------



## face_kicker (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for the fix...game runs slowly but it runs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Good job and thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Doppy (Sep 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Sep 13 2003 said:


> Copy the shortcut into your browser and then click GO


It originally said http://www.freehomepages.com/subanark/Visu...lBoyAdvance.exe and I had to change the dots to an a.  Now it works, Thanks.


----------



## jeffkong (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's another link to the modified VBA, in case the original link doesn't work.

http://www.gbadat.altervista.org/forum/lib...lBoyAdvance.zip


----------



## Saria (Sep 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Doppy @ Sep 13 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Saria @ Sep 13 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Copy the shortcut into your browser and then click GO
> ...



it runs pretty fast on my system - if i press the spacebar the fps shoots up too around 900%
normal fps is around 120%


----------



## Fusion Master (Sep 13, 2003)

Will there be a propper rom for the game where we don't need a patch?


----------



## Saria (Sep 13, 2003)

Its not a patch Fusion Master - It's a Modified VBA (unofficial)
The rom is fine its just that the Official VBA has the error
You can use the Unofficial one until Forgotten gets around to fixing it


----------



## daremito (Sep 13, 2003)

does this patch really work???


----------



## Daedalus (Sep 13, 2003)

Dont people read before posting?

1) It's not a patch, it's an unofficial build of VBA.
2) It works, but can run slow


----------



## daremito (Sep 13, 2003)

Alright dude, i didn't read and fuck off


----------



## gba2002 (Sep 13, 2003)

sweet a fix is here. I can't wait to d/l


----------



## GbaDoctor (Sep 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Daedalus @ Sep 13 2003 said:


> Dont people read before posting?
> 
> 1) It's not a patch, it's an unofficial build of VBA.
> 2) It works, but can run slow


ohoh, nothing new, nothing new...take t easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as for the game, i don't like it very much. maybe cos i'm fixed on my oldest-platform school idea. 
But, as far as i know, this is a good sign for us....this mean that Rare is still alive (after months of chaos...) and maybe one day we can have a conversion of Killer Instinct for snes....want to make a petition for it? we can extend it on all forums around


----------



## gba2002 (Sep 13, 2003)

they won't do it. Rare have the games planned for GBA and then thats it. If THQ buy the license maybe we will c it but i seriously doubt it.


----------



## j5c077 (Sep 13, 2003)

this game really isnt that good. i mean, it doesnt suck, but its not that great


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2003)

QUOTE(daremito @ Sep 13 2003 said:


> Alright dude, i didn't read and fuck off


If you didn't read then it's your own fault, don't be disrespectful to others trying to help you.
And please watch your language in our forums.


----------



## bajibbles (Sep 13, 2003)

It's a nice game. A bit easy, but i like it. Brings back nostalgia from the N64 games...


----------



## amaregina (Sep 13, 2003)

somehow i can't get the fix by subanark,can anyone help me with that,plz?

maybe e-mail it here [email protected]

thanks


----------



## GoodKupo (Sep 13, 2003)

Dam im been looking at ever sever and i still can't find it...(i try dlowng from Thug4life but it queded on slot 37)


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> somehow i can't get the fix by subanark,can anyone help me with that,plz?
> 
> maybe e-mail it here [email protected]
> 
> ...



Here's my mirror for the modified version of Visualboy Advance:

http://www.shaunj66.plus.com/files/GBAtemp...lBoyAdvance.zip


----------



## GoodKupo (Sep 13, 2003)

It be nice if it was a ips pacth....it better than having to vba


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 13, 2003)

REAAAALLY nice sig Matsuyama.


----------



## X-Gamer (Sep 13, 2003)

Good news, Forgotten made a new version of the VBA which seems to work fine with this game. Check this thread for details: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=11750.


----------



## Magus (Sep 14, 2003)

mmm... finished the game in about 4 hours with all the jiggles and imho you can complete it in even less time... anyway! at the end of it you get a rank how was yours and what do you think that the rank make something change (like the final...) mine was 2
shaunj change that "temporary fix" to "get vba 1.7 here"


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2003)

Okay, I've uploaded a save to GBASaves with EVERYTHING collected except for 5 Music Notes which I have looked for, for an hour, in Spiller's Harbor.


----------



## THE FROZEN (Sep 14, 2003)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 14 2003 said:


> Okay, I've uploaded a save to GBASaves with EVERYTHING collected except for 5 Music Notes which I have looked for, for an hour, in Spiller's Harbor.


i am looking for those 5 notes too, i looked everywhere(or so it seems), i even went behind things in case they are hidden behind them, still, can't find...


EDIT: just found them, were behind the jinjo statue, i hope you were looking for the same ones


----------



## Azumith (Sep 14, 2003)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 14 2003 said:


> Okay, I've uploaded a save to GBASaves with EVERYTHING collected except for 5 Music Notes which I have looked for, for an hour, in Spiller's Harbor.


Thanks for the save, it'll be good for me since I don't have the time to fully play it.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2003)

QUOTE(THE FROZEN @ Sep 14 2003 said:


> EDIT: just found them, were behind the jinjo statue, i hope you were looking for the same ones


You mean directly behind the statue or somewhere north of the statue? Because there isn't anything directy behind him. I must be missing some other ones.

EDIT: Okay, they were in the sandcastle.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 14, 2003)

As you finished the game: Can you please tell me where I can find the last coin for the rat in Spiller's Harbor? You will see what I mean when you load this savegame:

BanjoKazooie savegame


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Grizzly @ Sep 14 2003 said:


> As you finished the game: Can you please tell me where I can find the last coin for the rat in Spiller's Harbor? You will see what I mean when you load this savegame:
> 
> BanjoKazooie savegame


Ah, you had the same problem as me...
You want to go down to the base level and over to where you enter the level and just a little past that you will see the manhole you went in to get a jinjo. Just north of the manhole will be barrels and just north of those will be a slime guy in a chalk circle. Head directly left of that slime guy to goto another screen. You will see a big sandcastle in this area. On top of it will a silver coin. Hope this helps.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank you very much!

I didn't saw the bridge to the other area, I thought it would be a wall


----------



## Xinobrax (Sep 15, 2003)

I can't save  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm using a Flash2Advance card and Pogoshell. Where's the problem?

THX&GrEeZ


----------



## gba2002 (Sep 15, 2003)

can someone list all the puzzle pieces in that swamp level for me plz, i'm missing onw. thanks.


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2003)

QUOTE(Xinobrax @ Sep 15 2003 said:


> I can't saveÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xinobrax (Sep 15, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 15 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Xinobrax @ Sep 15 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't saveÂ
> ...


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Sep 15, 2003)

I haven't even started yet. Or I would help. I am really good at Banjo- a great game.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 15, 2003)

QUOTE(gba2002 @ Sep 15 2003 said:


> can someone list all the puzzle pieces in that swamp level for me plz, i'm missing onw. thanks.


The last one I needed was right from the entrance, you go there from the entrance down the bridge then right over the tires and up the other bridge. There's a crack on the floor where you have to drill some times onto. Then you get a puzzle piece. But I don't know if it's also the one you are missing


----------



## Don Killah (Sep 15, 2003)

i wanna play this game, right now !


----------



## Zerohunter_ (Sep 15, 2003)

I can't seem to download it, what's wrong?


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 15, 2003)

QUOTE(Zerohunter_ @ Sep 15 2003 said:


> I can't seem to download it, what's wrong?


How are we supposed to help you with downloading when all you say is you can't download. Are you trying to download from here? Because we don't have the ROMs here.


----------



## Al3xgrc (Sep 15, 2003)

I Try It on my flash2advance cart... it work's but DON'T SAVE... lock up on the screen " Please wait..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any help???


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 16, 2003)

I do need to find two other things

v
banjo savegame

- I'm still needing five notes on *Spiller's Harbor*
- and one puzzle piece in the *Bad Magic Bayou*

Where are they?


----------



## gba2002 (Sep 16, 2003)

i can't find one in magic bayou to, i think tha black switch up the back has something to do with it, its annoying the shit out of me.


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Sep 16, 2003)

boring game


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Sep 17, 2003)

Right, just beat the game. 5 hours, 4 minutes. 51 Jiggies, 600 notes, all Jinjos. w00t. Are there really 100 jiggies in this game though? I feel kinda bad missing over half of'em.


----------

